# The SPF goes down like Frazier



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 23, 2016)

Well, I guess the Powerlifting gods have had enough of the SPF. As of July 1st, Powerlifting Watch will no longer consider lifts completed in SPF meets to be legitimate, and they will not count towards records and rankings.

I'll just leave this here....


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 23, 2016)

Dat SPF depth doe...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 23, 2016)

That's awesome.


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 23, 2016)

I bet if Stephen Hawking went half depth he could squat 950 lbs on his third attempt too.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 23, 2016)

this is not a done deal. the spf has made rule changes to meet what pl watch was bitching about


----------



## Joliver (Mar 23, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Well, I guess the Powerlifting gods have had enough of the SPF. As of July 1st, Powerlifting Watch will no longer consider lifts completed in SPF meets to be legitimate, and they will not count towards records and rankings.
> 
> I'll just leave this here....









"Good squat, sugar."






"I concur, baby!"






"Wah--tuh."


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 23, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> this is not a done deal. the spf has made rule changes to meet what pl watch was bitching about



Its been an ongoing issue for a long time. The spf said they would make rule changes and never stick to it. Q


----------



## Milo (Mar 23, 2016)

Funny that Eric, Zahir, Andrei out squat them in basketball shorts and actually hit depth.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 23, 2016)

It's about friggin time.


----------



## snake (Mar 24, 2016)

Damn, some of those were grossly high, like 1/4 squat high. It's good that someone set it right. Those inflated numbers take away from anyone that has competed and hit a proper depth.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 24, 2016)

you can't judge from camera's. that was 1 of the bitch's that pl watch addressed. jessie reversing calls by watching video . now judges decision stands


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 24, 2016)

Ken you're gonna honestly say that any of those squats in that video should get all white lights? They're not even close to hitting let alone breaking parallel and some of these are for world records. It's absurd. It sucks for guys who actually hit depth and can't lift as much because they're not 1/4 squatting it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 24, 2016)

When you can see that it's not even close from the front view, you know there is a problem. 

I agree that it's the worst angle to see depth, so when it's obvious from the front, there is a big problem. 

Hellen Keller would have red lighted most of those squats.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> this is not a done deal. the spf has made rule changes to meet what pl watch was bitching about



Their problem isn't the rule. The problem is the judge not using the rule.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> you can't judge from camera's. that was 1 of the bitch's that pl watch addressed. jessie reversing calls by watching video . now judges decision stands



You really can judge from video.  And this has gone on long enough. The Squat Partial Federation has had this issue come up repeatedly.  The squats in that vid are clearly high.  Anyone can plainly see that.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 24, 2016)

As much as I hate seeing high squats passed, it's almost equally as frustrating seeing top IPF lifters get red's on good squats. The judging at the Arnold was absurd and inconsistent.

Edit:

This hit 2 reds. Her 2nd attempts looked IDENTICAL and got whites. 
https://instagram.com/p/BCyEhOEJ6Nc/


----------



## snake (Mar 24, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> When you can see that it's not even close from the front view, you know there is a problem.



I think the front angle is the best view to show how grossly off they are. If it looks high from the front, it's worse from the side. From a competition end, I always felt the head judge will give you the benefit of the doubt; now you just need to convince one of the other two.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 24, 2016)

snake said:


> I think the front angle is the best view to show how grossly off they are. If it looks high from the front, it's worse from the side. From a competition end, I always felt the head judge will give you the benefit of the doubt; now you just need to convince one of the other two.



I feel the same. Don't think I've ever seen 2 whites from the side and red from the head judge.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2016)

Yeah nevermind pl watch reversed their decision


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 24, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah nevermind pl watch reversed their decision


Gosh dammit


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 24, 2016)

Maybe it was just a scare tactic all along to get spf to straighten up.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 25, 2016)

i can't and won't defend high squat i just don't think you can judge by camera. also the millers (4 brothers gym kentucky) are very fair and consistent and don't give whites you earn them. as for other judges i cant say but i believe their are bad call's in all fed's not just the spf. you guys should try 1 of are meets before you slam us, and calibrated weights are gonna be used (which they should have been all along).  i will post up my bench pick and you can judge if they gave me a break or if it was paused long enough


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 25, 2016)

http://www.powerliftingwatch.com/node/32400


----------

